
How to make your game run at 60fps - TylerGlaiel
https://medium.com/@tglaiel/how-to-make-your-game-run-at-60fps-24c61210fe75
======
vkaku
Good read. There is no easy recipe to 60fps. Here are some other things to
think about:

\- Number of physics/logic steps per second. A good 3D Pinball game could do
1500 physics iterations per second on a PC, but may not be able to do that on
a low end phone.

\- Display size and fill rate issues. iPads with the same processor used to do
worse than their iPhones. There must be a scale/virtual scale factor
considered when rendering.

\- Texture/Compression/Bandwidth changes. Not every device will be able to use
the exact textures or compression method.

\- Touch/Input latency issues. It is important to not aim for the unrealistic
mega player who works with frame data. It should be a little forgiving.

\- Better to drop frames or do adaptive screen scaling as required in a highly
interactive game.

\- Better to have a benchmark framework within the game to set sane defaults
on initialization.

